# Linda McCarthy's Overnight Mashed Potatoes



## Raine (Sep 27, 2005)

Linda McCarthy's Overnight Mashed Potatoes

1 head Garlic 
3 lbs white, Red or Yukon gold potatoes, quartered
8 oz brick cream cheese
1/3 cup green onions, chopped
16 oz sour cream
2 1/2 tea salt
Fresh black pepper to taste
1 table butter, plus more for greasing pan
Emeril's essence or other spicy rub
Olive oil

1.  Cut 1/2" inch from top of garlic, drizzle with
olive oil, wrap in foil and bake at 350 for 1 hour. 
When done, allow to cool, pop garlic out of individual
cloves and mash with the back of a fork; reserve.
2.  Boil potatoes in salted water for 20 minutes;
drain.
3.  Meanwhile, saute green onions in butter until
softened and fragrant.
4.  Mash potatoes, sour cream, cream cheese, salt,
pepper, milk, garlic and green onions together until
fluffy.
5.  Grease a casserole dish with butter; spoon mixture
into it and smooth the top into something presentable.
 Sprinkle with Essence to taste; cover with foil and
refrigerate overnight.
6.  Take potatoes out of the fridge 1 hours before
going into the oven. Bake at 350 for 1 hour, covered. 
Uncover and serve.


----------

